# Idea For Quarantine Container



## csnow (Dec 21, 2013)

Does anyone have any thoughts on this as an option for thumbnail quarantine containers. Dims are 8x8x6" and they have a flip top airtight lid. I calculate about 1.5 gallons at that size and am thinking 1 frog per container. Looks really great for feeding and should be ff proof. 

Flip Top Container | Canadian Tire


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

that will work...a lot of people on here use Rubbermaids for grow outs..
its easier to keep an eye on their eating and their health


----------



## csnow (Dec 21, 2013)

Yeah, I've always seen rubbermaids or similar containers used as quarantine. I just came across these and thought it would solve some of the ff issues. And also lessen the possibility of frog escape because the lid has a small hinged door. 

Just went to the store and picked up one of these cereal containers to try. Looks even better. Has a similar footprint but is twice as tall. Worth a shot? 
http://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/fliptop-snapware-cereal-storage-container-23-cup-1423021p.html


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I'd suggest something a little larger. 8x8 isn't much floor space, and only being able to keep one frog per container would make for a lot more work when feeding and cleaning. A box with an airtight lid is a bonus for keeping flies in, but you will probably want to add some pinholes to allow for some passive ventilation.


----------



## csnow (Dec 21, 2013)

Good point. You're right that it would be much easier with a couple of frogs in each. I think I will go with the original plan of 18L sterilite gasket boxes with a couple of added vent holes. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

Yeah, since that box is $10, and 10 gal tanks are $10 on sale, I'd say the better option would be to go with tanks. Wouldn't need to worry about any plastic chemicals leeching on the frogs, either.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

I own these exact containers. I pull the purple seal out of the opening part (not the whole top) for a little air flow. And have kept D. auratus and R. imitator in them no problem. I originally bought them for transporting frogs I purchased from shows. 

I use them for temporary quarantine, mostly just to get fecals. The main problem is they are not very transparent. So you are always going to be opening the top to get a good look at the frogs. But the way they open in the middle is great because it really cuts down on escapes. The frogs climb up to the top but are held in by the top except right at the opening. Same with fruit flies. If I could find a slightly bigger version of this with polycarbonate or glass I would love it. 

I also own 10 gallon tanks they are OK but you need to figure out a lid which will take them over $10 they are also big. And for a QT tank they are a pain to sterilize. In my tub only 2 10 gallon tanks fit. Right now what I tend to do is put groups of frogs in a 10 gallon that are from the same breeder, then when I want to sample for testing I move them into these snap lock containers and wait for them to take a dump. Then I know when I pool samples I am getting 1 turd from each frog. And let me tell you when I sterilize these I can fit a bunch of them in a 5 gallon bucket which is WAY easier than 10 gallon tanks. Right now I am keeping 2 imitator froglets in 1 till I decide if what my loot from NARBC will be. 

Also the lid opening part of the lid will not let any frogs out because it sits in a groove. Even the smallest of frogs wont get out with the seal pulled out.

Now you have my looking for more options. 

http://www.amazon.com/Lock-Storage-21-1-Cup-Bin/dp/B002BL23AQ/ref=sr_1_8?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1393912468&sr=1-8&keywords=flip+top+food+storage 
stackable lol


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Pubfiction said:


> Right now what I tend to do is put groups of frogs in a 10 gallon that are from the same breeder, then when I want to sample for testing I move them into these snap lock containers and wait for them to take a dump.


Is this to say that you are combining multiple groups/species in the same container?


----------

